
Brand-colors just turned v1.0.0 - reimertz
http://brand-colors.com?version=1.0.0
======
reimertz
Im very glad to announce that I just updated brand-colors to v1.0.0!

Now featuring +400 colors and a neat search function on the homepage.

brand-colors is available on npm and bower supporting sass, less, stylus and
vanilla css.

Major creds go to brandcolors.net for all the colors I could add in this
update.

